# Gave Deed back to Briarwood Resort - Falmouth



## judyjht (Feb 16, 2018)

It is a done deal.  I gave Briarwood - 2 August weeks - back to the Resort.  They did not charge me anything.  I have owned these since 1980 so I have certainly gotten my monies worth over the years.  We used it a lot in the beginning and then have traded ever since and got some great trades - mostly 2-3 bedrooms all over the place.  I loved it all those years but now we are going to buy a condo in Florida to use for the winters.  This last Maine winter just about did me in - I am ready for warm weather.  I will be using my last 3 trades next month in Indian Rocks Beach.  I hate that we will have to "move" every Saturday but then it will be over!  It was a great ride but the time is here to "settle down".  I'll be 70 in March so it was fun but..............love all you Tuggers.  I'll check in once in awhile but don't hold your breath!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2018)

so glad to hear another independent resort offering a solution to owners!


----------



## judyjht (Feb 16, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> so glad to hear another independent resort offering a solution to owners!


Thanks Brian - My membership is still active for awhile but then, I guess it will be time to say goodby!  You run a great service for people and I have been helped many times over the years.  Hopefully, I have helped a few folks along the way.  Thanks for everything!


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 16, 2018)

Enjoy your new journey, Judy!  Best wishes for those warmer Winters!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 16, 2018)

Had you tried to give them away---seems like someone would have taken them...........


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2018)

judyjht said:


> Thanks Brian - My membership is still active for awhile but then, I guess it will be time to say goodby!  You run a great service for people and I have been helped many times over the years.  Hopefully, I have helped a few folks along the way.  Thanks for everything!



everyone's timeshare life comes to an end eventually, we are just pleased to know that along the way we help people on a daily basis and could think of no better thanks for that than those same people going out of their way to help others with that same knowledge!


----------



## judyjht (Feb 16, 2018)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Had you tried to give them away---seems like someone would have taken them...........


I did but no takers.  I didn't want to pay any more dues.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 16, 2018)

Judy,

I have lived in Maine all but 5 years of my life---and those were on Cape Cod (Wellfleet).

So, we have quite a bit in common.

AND, DW and I are looking to move south within year(s)-----I agree about the Maine winter!!!

I asked if you had tried to give it away-----I would have at least thought about it---though I don't need any more timeshares, really.  (Could have been a summer jaunt home from Florida/GA/SC someday, though.)

Pat


----------



## jackio (Feb 16, 2018)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes it is nice that the resort took them back but just because they took back 2 August weeks doesn't mean they will take back October through May weeks.  It's sad that an owner couldn't even find a taker for free for weeks just shy of super prime.  I bet the resort will easily be able to find takes for both weeks and probably will charge $500-$2000 plus closing.


----------

